# A national "Get Planted Day" Possible?



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I've been thinking about this for a while... What do you guys think? It would probably take a LOT of planning but would be worth it in the end?

I have no ideas for the logistics of something like this but I know that there are people here from probably every state and multiple countries... Maybe we could have all the different clubs host meetings on the same day giving talks about getting into the planted tank side for people who aren't at the moment and demonstrations on how to set up a planted tank? And have some auctions?

Full of Ideas that are probably too big for me right now...

-Andrew


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think this would be a worthy endeavor to have a national day for. Though interesting in concept, for me it's not anything I would be interested in supporting or participating in. 

-John N.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya it seems like a little to over board.


----------

